# 20 Zoll Enduro "LAST20"



## mcsonnenschein (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo an Alle

Ich möchte hier mein Projekt vorstellen an dem ich gerade dran bin.
Es handelt sich um ein 20 Zoll Enduro, welches auf einer Basis von einem alten Last DH Rahmen entsteht.
Federweg am Hinterrad ist 105mm und am Vorderrad 80mm, hier kommt die Gabel von Propain zum Einsatz.

Hier mal Bilder aus der Planungsphase am CAD:





















Hier der alte Last Rahmen:










Die Umlenkung vom Hinterbau konnte natürlich nicht übernommen werden, wäre ja sonst auch zu leicht gewesen ;-)
Hier würden neue Umlenkhebel gefräst. Diese werden noch schwarz eloxiert.






























Als erstes wurde der Hinterbau eingekürzt und angepasst.






























Und hier das finale Ergebnis für den Hinterbau:











Zur Zeit bin ich jetzt am Hauptrahmen dran.
Hier die Rahmenlehre:














So, das ist jetzt der aktuelle Stand, grad werden die Rohre noch angepasst fürs Schweißen.
Dann passt hoffentlich alles und es wird Test aufgebaut, bevor alles Sandgestrahlt wird und der Lack mit den Decals drauf kommt.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## wolfsgut (7. Januar 2020)

Wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (7. Januar 2020)

das ist mal ein ordentlicher Aufwand.
Sehr cool!


----------



## Bastian_77 (7. Januar 2020)

Fett !!


----------



## LockeTirol (7. Januar 2020)

Absolut coole Sache!


----------



## nikkfuchs (7. Januar 2020)

Wahnsinn, da bin ich dabei!


----------



## olsche (7. Januar 2020)

Der nächste Kracher!!!


----------



## Revell91 (7. Januar 2020)

Krasses Projekt 

Das CAD Modell schaut ja schon mal vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Januar 2020)

Alter Falter, hoffentlich lohnt sich dein Aufwand


----------



## Liquid01 (8. Januar 2020)

Da kann ich nur sagen "HUT AB"


----------



## Bastian_77 (8. Januar 2020)

Jetzt muss es aber auch mal weiter gehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcsonnenschein (8. Januar 2020)

Am Wochenende wird geschweißt?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (10. Januar 2020)

Und weiter geht es, dank meinem Bruder?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Januar 2020)

tolle arbeit die du da lieferst.
schade nur das da nen last "sterben" musste für. soviel änderungen die du da durchführst, vorallem in der qualität. denke da hättest den rahmen auch direkt selber bauen können oder? das knowhow hast du auf jedenfall, wenn ich das so sehe.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (10. Januar 2020)




----------



## mcsonnenschein (11. Januar 2020)




----------



## mcsonnenschein (11. Januar 2020)

so sieht es seit heute aus?
Das Tretlager muss noch nachgeschnitten werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (12. Januar 2020)

Sehr sehr GEIL !!!


----------



## taroosan (12. Januar 2020)

Respekt

... das schönste ist ja, für seine Kids etwas selbst zu bauen,
 das zweitschönste; 
nach 2 Jahren darf man schon wieder ran


----------



## mcsonnenschein (14. Januar 2020)

Tretlagergewinde ist jetzt nachgeschnitten, jetzt flutsch es wieder ;-)
Habe auch mal alles gewogen, Rahmen komplett ohne Dämpfer 2830gr.
Klar kein Leichtgewicht, aber trotzdem im Rahmen.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (15. Januar 2020)




----------



## write-only (15. Januar 2020)

Hallo Papa, ich bin's, dein lange verschollener Sohn


----------



## mcsonnenschein (15. Januar 2020)




----------



## Kwietsch (16. Januar 2020)

Die Socken hab ich auch 

Klasse Projekt!!!


----------



## mcsonnenschein (20. Januar 2020)

bald wird richtig zusammen gebaut?


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. Januar 2020)

Wie sieht es mit Temperaturauslagerung nach dem Schweißen aus? Das ist doch Alu, oder? Ist das bei der Legierung nicht notwendig?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (20. Januar 2020)

Ist bei der Legierung nicht nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcsonnenschein (23. Januar 2020)

Lack ist fertig ;-)


----------



## mcsonnenschein (26. Januar 2020)




----------



## Bikeracer79 (26. Januar 2020)

?Der Hammer!!


----------



## Chris_DH (26. Januar 2020)

Bin gespannt bei welchem Gewicht du landest. Auf jeden Fall ein sehr cooles Projekt und mit viel Liebe zum Detail umgesetzt


----------



## mcsonnenschein (26. Januar 2020)

Gewicht wird bei 11,5kg sein, leider bissle schwerer als ich wollte


----------



## mcsonnenschein (26. Januar 2020)

Der Dämpfer hat dünneres Öl bekommen und andere Shims, jetzt müsste er gut laufen bei leichten Piloten?


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Januar 2020)

Unglaublich geil!!!! Wie groß und wie alt wird der "leichte Pilot" denn sein? 

Hat die Gabel einen sehr großen Offset? Das schaut an der Krone so ungewohnt aus. Was ist es denn für eine?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (27. Januar 2020)

Gabel ist die FirstRide von Propain


----------



## Bastian_77 (27. Januar 2020)

Prono !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (27. Januar 2020)

Glückwunsch. Nicht nur technisch überzeugend sondern auch schön.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (28. Januar 2020)




----------



## mcsonnenschein (28. Januar 2020)

Bike ist fertig?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (28. Januar 2020)




----------



## mcsonnenschein (28. Januar 2020)




----------



## Bastian_77 (29. Januar 2020)

Cool, und das Gewicht am Ende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (29. Januar 2020)

Mega cooles Bike !!!
Da kann sich jemand glücklich schätzen


----------



## Mzungu (29. Januar 2020)

Richtig geil.


----------



## spümco (29. Januar 2020)

Geiler Gerät!


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. März 2020)

Boah, dass ist der Hammer
Definitiv eins der besten Eigenbauprojekte hier im Forum
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## SirRHadfield (8. April 2020)

Der Wahnsinn! Und genial umgesetzt! ??


----------



## dany_the_kid (21. Mai 2021)

Hammer... Das sieht ja mal sowas von geil aus


----------

